# One vs Method vs Salt - 9wt



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I am looking to get into a new 9wt and would like some input on 9wts in the Sage lineup. My current rods are a 7wt One and an 8wt Exocett. Looking for a 9wt for larger bugs in higher wind conditions. What are yalls thoughts on these 3 rods? 

Also, for 9wt conversation, would a Method in a 8wt or 9wt be better for discussion?

Thanks, 
T Bone


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

You need to to throw the salt and method. Very different animals. 
In full disclosure I love the method - regularly fish a 6 and 7 wt. I don't own a 9 in either the salt of method. Used to own a salt but have moved on. Have fished both.
Salt - feels like it has more back bone for lifting bigger fish - but I'd rather cast the method.
check out this review
http://duranglers.com/salt-vs-method/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you can find a 9wt xi3 it's a heck of a rod, very good in the wind.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I’ve had the 8 wt and 9 wt. I sold the 8 wt and I regret it. I took the 9 wt to Belize as my wind rod for a permit trip.

Then a funny thing happened. I realized it’s always windy. I also realized that when it’s super slick, like we had one day on the trip, it’s nice to have a rod that can reach out at distance with great loop stability and control. So the Method is a killer rod.

Anyway, it’s my very fast 9 wt and I have a medium fast 9 wt as well. Might pick up a 7 wt, 8 wt or 10 wt.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

also - deals on the method have started. 35% at trident and a few others. Should be everywhere after cast starts as it's replacement has arrived.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> I’ve had the 8 wt and 9 wt. I sold the 8 wt and I regret it. I took the 9 wt to Belize as my wind rod for a permit trip.
> 
> Then a funny thing happened. I realized it’s always windy. I also realized that when it’s super slick, like we had one day on the trip, it’s nice to have a rod that can reach out at distance with great loop stability and control. So the Method is a killer rod.
> 
> Anyway, it’s my very fast 9 wt and I have a medium fast 9 wt as well. Might pick up a 7 wt, 8 wt or 10 wt.


brokeoff, please be more specific in which rods you are referring to. So far, 4 rods have been mentioned before you replied, and I would like to see your input in exactually what paticular rods you were referring to. I know you've had the Exocett and Methods. Just not sure what weights.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

T Bone said:


> I am looking to get into a new 9wt and would like some input on 9wts in the Sage lineup. My current rods are a 7wt One and an 8wt Exocett. Looking for a 9wt for larger bugs in higher wind conditions. What are yalls thoughts on these 3 rods?
> 
> Also, for 9wt conversation, would a Method in a 8wt or 9wt be better for discussion?
> 
> ...


Like Jamie mentioned, all those Sage rods have been discounted and discontinued, except there is no real word yet if the Method was discontinued, but certainly Sage is staging to introduce something new at iCast.

One thing to know, a 9wt is a completely different animal than a 7 or 8 and I've yet to find one that has the same exact feel as their 7's and 8's. Your best bet is to go cast them all in a 9 and you'll see what I mean. A 9 is when a rod starts to me stiffer. So sometimes going with a rod with a slight more flex to it seems to make it easier to throw. However, you may be looking for something that will me a cannon on the flats, then going a little faster will help. But that being said, it may not help when throwing larger or heavier bugs.

Also remember, Sage also has the Salt HD. Have you tried casting the Exocett in the 9? You never mentioned that. Don't just lawn cast them all, tie on a larger hookless bug and see how it handles it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I agree Ted, a little more flex is better starting at 9 wt. The rod does more of the work for you. The casting stroke has to slow down to take advantage of the rod load.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

Spot on on the variation of rods based on line weights. The following is strictly my opinion.
The Salt HD and regular Salt are really really nice in the 9 wt. Didn't love the salt 8 wt and grew to hate the 6 wt. Both didn't seem to have the gas for long shots - but great backbones for hauling in big fish. Also not delicate enough for close shots... seems counter intuitive but almost like the little fo the rod was softer than the tip...
I love my meridian 9 wt - still trying to decide if I like the 8...
Love my Scott radian 5wt 9' - but finding myself disappointed in the 4wt 9' - which will be going up for sale shortly.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Backwater said:


> brokeoff, please be more specific in which rods you are referring to. So far, 4 rods have been mentioned before you replied, and I would like to see your input in exactually what paticular rods you were referring to. I know you've had the Exocett and Methods. Just not sure what weights.


I was referring to the Method.

I had the 8 wt Method and sold it. Regretted it.

Now I have the 9 wt and like it a lot. Thinking about picking up another Method in 7wt, 8 wt, 10 wt or 9 wt switch.


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

total hi-jack - but the method 6wt 11'9' switch makes a great beach casting rod for fishing the surf and jetties... even do some spey casting with the surf its calm. 
Fun way to chase mackerel and trout when they are busting bait in the surf.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

brokeoff said:


> I was referring to the Method.
> 
> I had the 8 wt Method and sold it. Regretted it.
> 
> Now I have the 9 wt and like it a lot. Thinking about picking up another Method in 7wt, 8 wt, 10 wt or 9 wt switch.


Cool. I think the Method in 6-8wts are sweet, but never tried them in 9 & 10wts. But it they are like other ultra fast rods, they may tend to get stiffer in the 9 & 10wts, but not sure. That's why I tend to go a little softer in those weights (9 &10's), like what sjrobin mentioned. That being said, I have a Hardy Zephyrus in a 9wt and love it. But it may not be as fast as the Method. But it handles bigger bugs with no problems, where I've struggled throwing bigger bugs on an 8wt Method relative to other fast 8wts. But with smaller flies, especially bonefish flies on wide open flats in the winds, an 8 Method ranks high in my book.

I think the 9 in the Xi3 that el9surf was the best rod in that line. The 8's and below were too buggy whipish for me.

I still haven't thrown the 9 Zephyrus against the 9 Exocett, but I have a feeling they are very similar. With that being said, since he has the Exocett in an 8, he may like it in the 9, which overall, stays within the same genre of rods and feel of them, kinda like the 7 One he has. Tho I personally like the Methods, he may think it's a little too fast, which might also not handle as big of a bug as the Exocett. But brokeoff had both, so maybe he can chime in a little better on that subject.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought a 9wt when Sage came out with the One. Thought about culling it to fish only even numbered line weights last year, but I broke a stripping guide on it while it was for sale. So I had both stripping guides replaced with recoil guides, and now I like so much I will never sell it.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jamie said:


> total hi-jack - but the method 6wt 11'9' switch makes a great beach casting rod for fishing the surf and jetties... even do some spey casting with the surf its calm.
> Fun way to chase mackerel and trout when they are busting bait in the surf.


Not sure why more surf casters don't use at least the 9'6"


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Backwater said:


> But brokeoff had both, so maybe he can chime in a little better on that subject.


Take all of this with a grain of salt since I’m new enough to not know much. I will say I take fishing and practicing seriously, so I lawn cast 3 days a week through the New England winter.

I have the 10 wt Exocett and have casted and fished the 8wt and 9 wt Exocetts. When I first picked up the Exocetts I didn’t love them. I was used to an 8 wt Method and 9 wt Xi3 (with a true to weight line). For some reason what was happening with my brain, arm, rod, and line was not working. It took me a bit to slow things down and figure it out. I really liked the 9 wt Exocett once I figured out how to cast it. This was the guides rod and I was throwing a striper fly about the size of a small pigeon (lots of maribuo and long hackles). I ended up buying the 10 wt Exocett but to this day I can loose my cast once I have 50 ft of line aerialized. The collapsing cast won’t happen with my 9 wt Method. Never happened with my 8 wt Method before I sold it (and I was a less proficient caster last year).

One thing I really like about the Method is the fact it’s built for laser beams but in the hands of a good caster can lob any sort of wide open loop you want.

For a little test I took out three rods on the lawn last night and casted all of them with a 9 wt Rio Permit. A 10 wt Exocett (which I think throws a modern 9 wt line or a true to weight 10 wt line best), Method 9 wt, and Asquith 9 wt.

The Asquith was good to start but I didn't spend much time with it. I switched over to the Exocett and really loved the combo with this line. For me the rod flexes deep into the blank and with a good snap of the wrist I can lay out a nice cast in the 40' to 70' range. To me, it seems like this is the rod that allows me to lay out good looking loops without much thought. Then I tried the Method. I should note that usually I use a 9 wt Rio Bonefish on this rod. I tried to aerialize the the normal 50' and did struggle with the heavier Rio Permit. Once I started paying attention I tightened up the loop and casted a few nice ones out to 85'. The line lays out straight as an arrow.

So, for that mid range I like the Asquith and Exocett better. Distance I like the Method. I did notice I was more fatigued with the Exocett. I usually don't like to talk about rod weights/swing weights since I'm 34 and figure the best solution to a heavy rod is to hit the gym, but the Exocett felt VERY heavy. In my opinion it's a 9 wt in 10 wts clothing. Not a huge issue except the jump in weights is the largest between 9 wt and 10 wt (6 wt - 3.35 oz, 7 wt - 3.67oz, 8 wt - 3.8 oz, 9 wt - 4.15 oz, 10 wt - 4.7 oz, 11 wt - 5.05 oz, 12 wt - 5.22 oz).

With all that Exocett talk behind us, I think the OPs original question was about discontinued Sage rods. I'd go Method for a wind distance stick and Salt if you need something in short.

I'll stop now.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

As I mentioned in another thread, I have the Method in 6 and 9 weights. In-between are a BVK 7 and Meridian 8. I got the 6 first to replace a BVK 6 that never felt as good as the 7. The Method 6 blew me away ... I said to myself, "self, why would I fish salt water (and a lot of warm fresh water situations) with anything else?" At the time I had the Salt 9 so I sold that and got the Method 9. To me the Method 9 casts exactly like the 6 ... just bigger (I have the same line on both). I think it was brokeoff who said that the Sage Salt 9 seems to have more lifting power than the Method 9 and I would concur. If I were just flipping flies to offshore fish the Salt would make more sense I guess. Now I'm on the fence about swapping out the Meridian 8 for a Method (or whatever its successor is).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Idk... I r


sevenweight said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I have the Method in 6 and 9 weights. In-between are a BVK 7 and Meridian 8. I got the 6 first to replace a BVK 6 that never felt as good as the 7. The Method 6 blew me away ... I said to myself, "self, why would I fish salt water (and a lot of warm fresh water situations) with anything else?" At the time I had the Salt 9 so I sold that and got the Method 9. To me the Method 9 casts exactly like the 6 ... just bigger (I have the same line on both). I think it was brokeoff who said that the Sage Salt 9 seems to have more lifting power than the Method 9 and I would concur. If I were just flipping flies to offshore fish the Salt would make more sense I guess. Now I'm on the fence about swapping out the Meridian 8 for a Method (or whatever its successor is).


I always considered the Method as an ultra fast finesse rod. Honestly, I like finessing fish more than horsing them, except for tarpon and big jacks.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Idk... I r
> 
> I always considered the Method as an ultra fast finesse rod. Honestly, I like finessing fish more than horsing them, except for tarpon and big jacks.


Me too. Not much lifting needed in a foot or two of water. I've never caught anything on a fly bigger than a 40-inch snook (fish of a lifetime for me), and an 8-weight Meridian was plenty of rod to keep him out of trouble using the butt and locking the reel.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sevenweight said:


> Me too. Not much lifting needed in a foot or two of water. I've never caught anything on a fly bigger than a 40-inch snook (fish of a lifetime for me), and an 8-weight Meridian was plenty of rod to keep him out of trouble using the butt and locking the reel.


Ahhhh.... That's a giant fish for an 8wt. That must have been one helluva fight on an 8wt. Must have been an east coast beach fish.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Ahhhh.... That's a giant fish for an 8wt. That must have been one helluva fight on an 8wt. Must have been an east coast beach fish.


Actually, it was Chassahowitzka backcountry. I spotted the fish’s wakes on the previous day and came back at cocktail hour the next day to try again for what I assumed was an unusually large red (most of our backcountry reds are under 30”). I found her feeding in the same spot, same time of day:


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow, what a huge snook and rare to get them that size on fly. I'd rather catch that fish on fly than a 150lb tarpon on fly.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sevenweight said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I have the Method in 6 and 9 weights. In-between are a BVK 7 and Meridian 8. I got the 6 first to replace a BVK 6 that never felt as good as the 7. The Method 6 blew me away ... I said to myself, "self, why would I fish salt water (and a lot of warm fresh water situations) with anything else?" At the time I had the Salt 9 so I sold that and got the Method 9. To me the Method 9 casts exactly like the 6 ... just bigger (I have the same line on both). I think it was brokeoff who said that the Sage Salt 9 seems to have more lifting power than the Method 9 and I would concur. If I were just flipping flies to offshore fish the Salt would make more sense I guess. Now I'm on the fence about swapping out the Meridian 8 for a Method (or whatever its successor is).


Which line do you use on the Method 6 and 9? On the Meridian? Looks like you picked up the Meridian for the calm water cast. Good call and good casting! Given the same line you can settle the line more gently. Rods that flex a little more, up to point, are more forgiving.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Which line do you use on the Method 6 and 9? On the Meridian?


I'm primarily using Orvis Bank Shot on all three, in the weight the rod was designed for. My cast is typically picking up just enough line to load the rod and then shoot with 0 or 1 false casts. I'm slipping line on the back cast. My goal is to keep back casts short because quite often I'm in narrow creeks with the backcast going over mangroves. If I get hung up badly in a mangrove on the back cast, there are no good options.


> Looks like you picked up the Meridian for the calm water cast.


At the time my choices were a BVK 7, the Meridian, or a Sage Salt 9. Pretty much was using the Meridian all the time for redfish and snook unless I was trying top water, which would have been on the Salt 9.


> Good call and good casting! Given the same line you can settle the line more gently. Rods that flex a little more, up to point, are more forgiving.


Thank you. The video is from almost a year ago and I feel I have improved my stroke a lot: hauling more from my elbow and timed later, so my rod hand isn't working nearly as much.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sevenweight said:


> I'm primarily using Orvis Bank Shot on all three, in the weight the rod was designed for. My cast is typically picking up just enough line to load the rod and then shoot with 0 or 1 false casts. I'm slipping line on the back cast. My goal is to keep back casts short because quite often I'm in narrow creeks with the backcast going over mangroves. If I get hung up badly in a mangrove on the back cast, there are no good options.
> 
> At the time my choices were a BVK 7, the Meridian, or a Sage Salt 9. Pretty much was using the Meridian all the time for redfish and snook unless I was trying top water, which would have been on the Salt 9.
> 
> Thank you. The video is from almost a year ago and I feel I have improved my stroke a lot: hauling more from my elbow and timed later, so my rod hand isn't working nearly as much.


Great casting goal using zero to one short false cast. Best strategy for nearly all consistent sight fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

Have you looked at the Scott Meridian? I’ve got a couple and they cast very well and have plenty of backbone for lifting fish.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

The Method is discontinued, good deals are happening as we speak. The replacement is called Igniter, I haven't heard how it is yet. I like my Meridians as they are not as fast as Methods, easier to cast all day long...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

sevenweight said:


> Actually, it was Chassahowitzka backcountry. I spotted the fish’s wakes on the previous day and came back at cocktail hour the next day to try again for what I assumed was an unusually large red (most of our backcountry reds are under 30”). I found her feeding in the same spot, same time of day:


 That was a quick fight for that big girl!!!!!


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

I have the newer Salt HD in both 7wt and 9wt. I love them both, but I think I prefer the 9wt. My buddy has the original Salt in an 8wt and it is my least favorite of the bunch. The Salt HD is an excellent rod, plenty of backbone to handle anything that you might land on it.


----------



## Checkers (Jul 25, 2018)

T Bone said:


> I am looking to get into a new 9wt and would like some input on 9wts in the Sage lineup. My current rods are a 7wt One and an 8wt Exocett. Looking for a 9wt for larger bugs in higher wind conditions. What are yalls thoughts on these 3 rods?
> 
> Also, for 9wt conversation, would a Method in a 8wt or 9wt be better for discussion?
> 
> ...


I have casted plenty of sages and though I don't own the 9wt, but I do have 6, 8, and 10wt methods and they are amazing rods. I don't like how flimsy the the salts feel. They never impressed me. The 10wt method is a stud, be it launching a floating line off a boat or beach fishing for permit with intermediates it's does it all, and very quickly. No finesse, just a down and dirty tool. Can't go wrong if you love super fast rods!


----------

